# My Newest Monark Super Deluxe



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 11, 2008)

I found this old bike hanging in a Buddy's Garage with a couple other old bikes and some really neat Hot Rod stuff, Most notably a Jet Plane Fuel cell!!  It's an all original 1949 Monark Super Deluxe. It is the most popular color for 1949 which is Cruiser Red on Monark Maroon. This old bike needs a bit of love.. Many of the spokes have broken, The tires could use some air. (Ha ha) and I need to go back over to my pals and pick up the pedals.  I wanna thank Scott "Supermoderator" Fleetwood for giving me a really nice old U.S. Royal Chain whitewall tire...  Should look great on it when I get the wheels respoked and another tire to complete the pair. Although very rough... I am not going to restore it. I am only gonna do what I need to ride it...  Look for it in a couple months at one of the many Southern California rides, parades, or shows. 

  I also want to send a huge thanks to my friend J... Thanks for the bike bro, I love it and will cherish it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice find Junior!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice find! I hope you don't change your mind about restoring it because they're only original once.


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow that thing is beautiful!! It looks great just like it is. 

Any chance of you selling me the rocket emblem and the top to the light?  

Just thought i`d try!   

Enjoy it !


----------



## Aeropsycho (Aug 12, 2008)

*Looks A Bike I Had....*

I am starting to miss it now!!! 

I looked for the pedals and stuff for 40 min. I think the garage was 200 degrees:eek: 

I will try again this week... Can't even find a RAT in my Rats nest!!! 

J...

NO WHEELIES!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice find! I wouldnt restore it either, I like the nice old patina


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 12, 2008)

freaking awesome i wish i had a bike here in sheppard afb


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 25, 2008)

Stay tuned eveybody!!! I just got back my 54 from Ol' Tin Bender. Its a beautiful medium sky blue.... I almost don't want to put the old chrome back on... Pics to come and Thanks Mike!!!


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 30, 2008)

*My Other Soon To Be Assembled 54 Monark*

I am waiting to get the trainlight and fenders back from Ol' Tin Bender... then I need to run the chainguard and fenders over to Easy Roc for pin striping... Then I'll throw it together.... I can hardly wait.


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey JR or anyone else interested. If you want this Firestone frame its yours free. Either pick it up or pay for shipping. Cranks, sprocket, seatpost, pedals and Firestone Supercruiser headbadge are included.
Josh


----------

